# Help w/ Antepartum & Postpartum Care Billing....



## Chrisd (Jan 5, 2012)

I need help w/ Antepartum & Postpartum billing. I usually bill the confirmation of pregnancy to notify the insurers and pend antepartum care visits, until delivery happens. About all antepartum care and postpartum care are done at our hospital, the delivery is done at another hospital w/ our on call providers to bill global visits. But at times our on call providers are not available and a provider from that hospital delivers the baby. With this one delivery, I have all the antepartum notes & postpartum notes, and want to have 1 bill which includes the 59426 & 59430 with a visit.....which would I append these codes to, an antepartum visit or postpartum visit?? 

note: the very 1st visit is past timely filing now.

please help......

Thanks


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2012)

Chrisd said:


> I need help w/ Antepartum & Postpartum billing. I usually bill the confirmation of pregnancy to notify the insurers and pend antepartum care visits, until delivery happens. About all antepartum care and postpartum care are done at our hospital, the delivery is done at another hospital w/ our on call providers to bill global visits. But at times our on call providers are not available and a provider from that hospital delivers the baby. With this one delivery, I have all the antepartum notes & postpartum notes, and want to have 1 bill which includes the 59426 & 59430 with a visit.....which would I append these codes to, an antepartum visit or postpartum visit??
> 
> note: the very 1st visit is past timely filing now.
> 
> ...



Some systems have a range of dates, on that you would bill the beginning and ending dates of the antepartum visits.  If you can only choose one date of service, then bill with the last date the patient was see for antepartum care.  Bill the postpartum code when the patient has the visit.  I think that is what you are asking.


----------



## Chrisd (Jan 5, 2012)

Just to make it clear: so i would bill the antepartum code with an antepartum visit and include the beginning/ending date. 
And the postpartum code to a postpartum visit....no start/end date for the pp code??
Right....


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2012)

Chrisd said:


> Just to make it clear: so i would bill the antepartum code with an antepartum visit and include the beginning/ending date.
> And the postpartum code to a postpartum visit....no start/end date for the pp code??
> Right....



Postpartum is generally one visit 6 weeks after delivery, so that should just be billed once to cover any services in normal postpartum care.  And yes you can bill the antepartum care code as the last antepartum visit.


----------



## Chrisd (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks for your help....really appreciate it


----------

